# Barcelona and kids...



## pookiep36 (Jun 21, 2011)

*My husband and daughter and I are planning our move to Barcelona in the next year or so. We speak Spanish, well to fluently and my husband and I have both lived in Barcelona (though years ago) and traveled through Spain. We have a 9 year old who is homeschooled (well, strictly speaking, privately tutored is more like it).
Can anyone tell me if there are homeschool groups I might be able to get in touch with in the Barcelona area? I understand it's legal to homeschool in Catalunya.
Also, does anyone have experience shipping personal items (via container) to Spain, from North, Central or South America? We live in Costa Rica at the moment.
Any info would really be appreciated.

Thanks,
Pookie*


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

You might find this article helpful. There are addresses at the end.
Homeschooling in Catalunya - (barcelona-metropolitan.com)


----------



## holt (Jul 15, 2011)

interesting similarities...
from North America to Costa Rica, now looking at Spain. Even a boy of almost 9 years 
if you don't mind contact me at /SNIP/ please.


----------

